
Ask HN: How do you deal with distribute CI definitions? - throwawayci
With the move to CI configuration files stored on each repository (.travis, .buildkite, Jenkinsfile, etc) versus a central location. How do you deal with keeping all pipelines standardized? Do you have a central CI team that touches all these repos (and has the autonomy to do so)? Or is it up to developers to keep things updated? Say you want all pipelines to have a linting step, how would that happen in your organization?
======
fatninja
We provide very generic CI templates for each stack(java,go etc). If teams
want any customizations on top of that, they will have to do it themselves. In
CD we have some very specific expectations from the package so this make sure
that CI part won't go way out of the way even if they make some
customizations.

------
ilotro
We leave it to each team to write and manage their own, gently nudging them in
the right direction if they stray.

